# Commandos: Anniversary Edition - Unser Retro-Video präsentiert euch die Spiele der Commandos-Reihe



## DH (30. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Commandos: Anniversary Edition - Unser Retro-Video präsentiert euch die Spiele der Commandos-Reihe* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Commandos: Anniversary Edition - Unser Retro-Video präsentiert euch die Spiele der Commandos-Reihe


----------



## 184Hannibal (30. September 2011)

Hab mir vor kurzem wieder Commandos Hinter feindlichen Linien geholt, weil da damals einfach ein grandioses Spiel war. Nun habe ich aber das Problem, das Comandos nach ein paar Minuten Spielzeit einfach beendet wird.

Kann es daran liegen, dass Commandos auf Win 7 nicht mehr läuft? Kann man das iwie ändern?


----------



## autumnSkies (30. September 2011)

Immerhin kannst du es überhaupt starten. Ich hatte mir dafür extra eine VM installiert mit emuliertem Win 98. Kurz; eigentlich funktioniert Commandos 1 überhaupt nicht mit Win7.

Würde mich interesieren wie es in der Anniversary Editon funktioniert. Bei der letzten Commandos Compilation lief der erste Teil nämlich auch nicht auf Windows 7.


----------



## Butchnass (30. September 2011)

Das würde mich allerdings auch interessieren ob das mittlerweile geht. Habe die ersten beiden Teile inklusive Im Auftrag der Ehre damals gekauft und gespielt. Der zweite Teil hat mich irgendwie nie so richtig gepackt, der erste mit Addon dafür sehr viel mehr. Leider habe ich meine Cds auch nicht in Windows 7 zum Laufen gebracht.


----------



## DH (30. September 2011)

Also laut Amazon ist die Anniversary Edition mit Windows 7 kompatibel. Allgemein bin ich mir recht sicher, dass alle Spiele der Anniversary Edition mit den neuesten Windows-Versionen kompatibel sind.


----------



## 184Hannibal (30. September 2011)

Soll ich es mal wagen, die Anniversary zu bestellen? Wenn es wirklich laufen würde, wäre das mein Mount Everest. 

Obwohl ich eig nur am ersten Teil interessiert bin.


----------



## Enisra (30. September 2011)

ähm
wenn das unter Win 7 selbst nicht läuft, warum richtet ihr keine Virtuelle Maschine ein auf der Win XP läuft? 

hach ja, das waren noch Zeiten
deswegen werd ich´s allerdings nicht holen, ich hab ja noch die Originale 
nur komisch, von der Serie oder den Pyro Studios hört man so überhaupt nix mehr


----------



## Ewaldinho (30. September 2011)

Ich kann euch alle beruhigen, denn die Anniversary läuft ohne Macken auf einem Rechner mit Win7.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (30. September 2011)

schönes Spiel. ich hab sie noch für Win 98. 
Es gab doch nur 2 Spiele davon oder?


----------



## 184Hannibal (30. September 2011)

@Ewaldinho:

Laufen alle Teile problemlos? Auch mein Lieblingsteil "Hinter feindlichen Linien"?


----------



## Ewaldinho (30. September 2011)

@184Hannibal: Bei mir liefen alle Teile ohne Probleme, selbst dein Lieblingstitel "Hinter feindlichen Linien"  Obwohl.. bei Commandos 3 war das Menü etwas seltsam voller Balken aber im Spiel selbst lief alles problemfrei, auch Cutscenes u.ä. haben nicht gezickt.


----------



## 184Hannibal (30. September 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank!!! Habs mir bei Amazon bestellt. Waren nur noch 4 auf Lager.

Hätte nicht gedacht das ich Commandos nochmal spielen darf. Jetzt kann CoD erstmal warten.


----------



## anthu (1. Oktober 2011)

welche version ist das?
die mit den sandsäcken bzw kreuz&uniformen oder die uncut?

mfg
anthu


----------



## 184Hannibal (1. Oktober 2011)

Auf jedenfall die Version ohne Jugendfreigabe. Is nämlich Spezialversand.


----------



## golani79 (1. Oktober 2011)

Auf gog.com bekommt man Commandos 1-3 inkl. Add On von Teil eins für 16$ - wenn man also Teil 4 nicht unbedingt haben will, kann man sich hier ein wenig was sparen.

Für alle die das Game so noch zu Hause haben und Probleme unter Win7 haben - habt ihr schon mal probiert, die Spiele mit der Dosbox zum Laufen zu bekommen?


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Oktober 2011)

DosBox? Die Spiele sind doch für Windows 9x, was hilft dir da DosBox?
Für solche Spiele hab ich immer noch einen alten Windows 98 Rechner, mit dem muss ich mir keine Sorgen um sowas machen


----------



## golani79 (3. Oktober 2011)

Damn .. stimmt ^^
Ist ja noch gar nicht so alt ... hehe ..mein Fehler.


----------



## anthu (7. Oktober 2011)

hab das teil mal von amazon bestellt, gestern bekommen.
meine erfahrung bisher:
*commandos - hinter feindlichen linien:*
installiert, läuft auf windows7/64bit sofort, - aber viel zu schnell
hab die "commandos ultimate fix.exe" ins installverzeichniss kopiert und starte commandos-hfl über diese exe
läuft normal, unter windows7, auch mit sichtbaren leichen (dazu später mehr)

*commandos - im auftrag der ehre*
installiert und läuft unter window7/64bit - alles ok
aber: erledigte feinde erscheinen als grabkreuz mit helm
(meine annahme: wäre bei hinter feindlichen linien genauso ohne die andere exe)

*commandos2 - men of courage*
installiert, gestartet, schwarzer bildschirm, aber ton (vom hauptmenü??) ansonsten minutenlang nur schwarzer bildschirm
beendet über den taskmanager
bekomms nicht zum laufen, auch im kompatibilitätsmodus nur schwarzer bildschirm und ton

commandos3 hab ich noch nicht installiert, und der 4.teil, (der fps) interessiert mich eh nicht

wenn jemand hinweise und tipps für den 2.teil hat, bitte melden

mfg
anthu


----------



## Voodootec (6. Dezember 2011)

Gegen die Grabkreuze gibt es ein Patch, google mal nach einen Bloodpatch für das Spiel. Eventuell hilf bei den anderen Problem ein virtuelles XP aufzusetzen.


----------

